
What's up dock? Apple to shrink connector for iPhone 5 - apress
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/23/us-apple-connector-idUSBRE86M07320120723
======
jbapowell
I'd like to imagine that most of the concerns about the design and size
changes here are off the mark. Sure, new business for accessory makers, and
tradeoffs for consumers. But shouldn't a change of this nature reflect more
technological innovation and a strategic play on Apple's part for the future
of the device? Perhaps the new dock allows for stronger TV Out capabilities,
or a better capacity to interface with other technologies, along with the
advantage of adding more room for other components. Focusing on the
accessories and design doesn't provide a solid rationale for the change.

------
apress
I cannot count the number of reviews of Android products by Apple oriented
writers that have singled out the head phone jack on the bottom as a flaw. Now
what will they say?

